# Very old yeast



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2019)

I think I let my yeast starter sit to long.  It is about 60 years old.  Fed yesterday and nothing this morning.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 23, 2019)

Yeah, too long.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2019)

Got lucky.  Finally bubbling!  Got to set reminder on phone.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2019)

Pretty hard to kill yeast...


----------



## Jonok (Mar 23, 2019)

I got my wife turned on to making sourdough when one of my coworkers gave me some of her starter.  Now, we are making bread about every other day  and it’s gone by the time we make more. We have one of these sitting on the counter:
	

		
			
		

		
	








No problems keeping the starter alive when you use it that often.


----------

